# Apache22 Port Upgrade Error



## churchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Well I had some time today so I thought I would upgrade my BSD box. When upgrading I found that quite a number of packages failed since apache22 couldn't upgrade.

Here is the error i am getting:

```
To enable a module category: WITH_<CATEGORY>_MODULES
 To disable a module category: WITHOUT_<CATEGORY>_MODULES

 Per default categories are:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ DAV CACHE MISC
 Categories available:
  AUTH AUTHN AUTHZ CACHE DAV EXPERIMENTAL LDAP  MISC PROXY SSL SUEXEC THREADS

  To see all available knobs, type make show-options
  To see all modules in different categories, type make show-categories
  You can check your modules configuration by using make show-modules

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for apache-2.2.16_1
===>  Extracting for apache-2.2.16_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for apache22/httpd-2.2.16.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for apache22/httpd-2.2.16.tar.bz2.
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for apache-2.2.16_1
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apache-2.2.16_1
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.67 - found
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on shared library: apr-1 - found
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   apache-2.2.16_1 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>  Configuring for apache-2.2.16_1
checking for chosen layout... FreeBSD
checking for working mkdir -p... yes
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking target system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0

Configuring Apache Portable Runtime library ...

checking for APR... configure: error: the --with-apr parameter is incorrect. It must specify an install prefix, a build directory, or an apr-config file.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to apache@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.16/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
[root@server-01 /usr/ports/www/apache22]#
```

I had gone through and executed this command before:

```
[root@server-01 /usr/ports/www/apache22]# make clean install clean
```

Now i had read a few things on the net and had also issued this command:

```
pkg_delete -f apache-2.\*
portupgrade -f -o devel/apr1 devel/apr
```


Still I had no luck getting this package upgraded. It seems that I may have deleted the package all together now 

Could someone please let me know how i could fix the issue have?

Thanks.


----------



## churchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Seems like this did the trick.


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1
# make deinstall clean
```

Just upgrading the system now, will report back if there are any other issues.

Thanks.


----------

